# Bei Twitch geblockt



## Iliandra (14. Dezember 2013)

Habe vorhin festgestellt das ich bei Twitch.tv geblockt werde.

Nun wird man normal nur geblockt wenn man verstöße begeht, welches ich aber nicht getan habe.
Da ich leider auch keine E-Mail mit einer begründung bekommen habe sitze ich da erst einmal im Dunklen.

Wie kann ich den grund herausbekommen und massnahmen dagegen treffen?
Ich denke daran, das ich einen neuen Modem/Router habe wird es nicht liegen.

Wenn einer tipps hat wären die mir sehr willkommen.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht hilft es aber auch einfach mal den Cachespeicher deines Browsers zu löschen, inkl. Cookies.


----------



## Iliandra (14. Dezember 2013)

Ist längst geschehen.

Ist definitiv der Account der geblöckt ist


----------



## Saji (14. Dezember 2013)

Iliandra schrieb:


> Ist längst geschehen.
> 
> Ist definitiv der Account der geblöckt ist



Beim Support melden?


http://help.twitch.tv/customer/portal/articles/725566-help-i-ve-been-banned-


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2013)

haste was gestreamt was verboten ist ? PS$/Xbox one, Sex oder anderes ?


----------

